# Do antibiotics cause drowsiness in dogs?



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

My pup is on Clinacin antibiotics and currently undergoing investigations for a persistent cough. He will probably be referred next week to a specialist. I just wonder if the antibiotics can cause him to be more sleepier/calmer than before. He is eating well but much quieter than usual.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

I would check with your vet.
It could be the cough though that has started to cause problems


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

As Rona has said best check with the vet, it could just be if the cough is persistant that its making your pup tired. But always best to get it checked.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

No, antibiotics shouldn't cause drowsiness, I have never noticed it in my dog or myself. It's probably the cause of the cough, so go back to your vet.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

cant see anything which suggests drowsiness from these tablets, but here is a link for you to read if you want to.
http://www.intervet.com.au/binaries/82_103398.pdf


----------

